# Started treating the rust



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

my 93 Dakota is pledged with the paint jobs from the last 80's and 90's that weer crappy at best, so now in 2018 I have the typical dodge rust all over the top and hood, and its starting to creep down the sides, so I found ( At Lowe's) this bottle of rust converter for 0.49, as they were getting rid of it, so I bought a bottle, wish I had bought the entire shelf, one coat yesterday and one today and all the rust has turned into Iron oxide on teh top , if this works as advertised, I'm gonna do the hood too.I'll work about painting later


----------

